

Silicon Valley Creating Jobs, But Not for Everyone - sachitgupta
http://www.wired.com/business/2012/08/silicon-valley-creates-jobs-but-not-for-everyone/

======
prodigal_erik
I wonder if this is because we are early adopters of automation and ecommerce,
which don't require us to spend as much of our wealth locally. Or do we save
more than average, due to the volatility of our young industry?

